# The "I Hate Riccia Club"



## njoker (Feb 9, 2008)

lol, I got got some a few months back. I'm liking it at first, but then it's really a PITA to remove pieces and chucks and other weeds (especially duckweed) stuck in it. Right now I'm right in the middle... give me a few more weeks to decide if I want to join the club.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank the gods I never succumbed! I get the idea it's right up there with duckweed (and I'm about to add any/all of the mosses in that category as well.)


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Riccia is worst then duckweed!!! I had HC floating around and there was Riccia stuck to it. The Ricca grew fast then the HC covering its light.
They are still everywhere.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

i stopped using it years ago, its like java moss one you have it in a tank you'll always have it in that tank


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

I still like it. I was using it as a foreground plant for awhile, but i got tired of trimming it and have allowed it to float now. It's growing a nice thick, floating mat for me and it stays together really well. The shrimp like to crawl around on the bottom side of it. 

I think it's nice as a floating plant. I hear a lot of fish like the shade from the light, so that's why I still allow it to float around. I try to keep the floating chunks somewhat small.. about 4-5" in diameter so they don't get stuck in one spot and keep moving around the surface. 

But yea, bits of it do get everywhere, but it hasn't be a real big issue for me. I pick out the bits during water changes and slowly, the bits are disappearing. 

So for me, I don't hate it, but I wouldn't say I love it. I do like it though.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i got tired of having to replant it all the time.


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

yea i have ricca but i can't stand how it likes to float. i like the color and the look and everything but it's just a headache trying to keep it tied down. still like it at the moment though but maybe later i'll hate it too


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

My duckweed choked my riccia so that it died and floated. Then my riccia came back to life and decide to chill with the duckweed at the surface.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i rank it up there with duckweed, i have spent dozens of hours picking every little piece i can with tweezers, gallons of excel, and it still wont go away. unfortunately i have the sinking type so it lodges in every nook and cranny of my hairgrass and mosses. didnt even introduce it on purpose, a tiny sliver must have hitchhiked in on a plant.


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

I think I need to send you all some Wolffia:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/183-Common_Watermeal_Wolffia_spp.html

Imagine spilling a cup of poppy seeds in your tank. The small bright green dots go everywhere. They are not completely buoyant. Even careful netting from the surface disturbs them and a lot of them end up underwater where they get stuck in plants and even gravel and resurface later. 

The plant travels well stuck on nets, hands etc. If you got it in one tank soon it will be in all the others.

Duckweed and Riccia are easy, very easy to keep under control compared to this sweet little flowering thing of beauty.

Ashappar,

How did you get rid of Wolffia?

--Nikolay


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't have, nor have I ever kept ricca. Thanks to this post, I never will! Thanks waterfaller!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

niko said:


> I think I need to send you all some Wolffia:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/183-Common_Watermeal_Wolffia_spp.html
> 
> ...


 LOL..no thanks. 



BiscuitSlayer said:


> I don't have, nor have I ever kept ricca. Thanks to this post, I never will! Thanks waterfaller!


You are welcome. You can be a member without the horrible experience. Hah.
To those still on the fence, it's ok...soon you will understand.



ashappar said:


> I'll join your club. Even though I try not to be a hater.


Welcome.. maybe 'hater' is not quite the right word. We just need an icon with an 'X' over the word riccia, perhaps with a tank as the outline.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I traded 10+ guppy fry in a bag to some guy for a bag of riccia.

I was going to give the fish to him for free but he offered me a bag of riccia back... so I was thinking.. "Why not?".

I read how high maintanence they become if you try to tie them down, but nobody said anything about riccia being terrible with HOBs.

I thought it would be cool to have a nice floating fortress of thick green for my low tech tanks. The ones with HOB soon started flushing all the riccia around the tank, sticking to all my substrated plants. Choked my plants, tank balance went wobbly and thread algae started coming. So now I have a web of thread algae / riccia in some of my tanks.

Other than that riccia is/was a great plant for my guppies and other fish. 

It's kind of fun to watch it battle with duckweed, wisteria, salvinia and cardamine for prime water surface real estate.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, Riccia is nice until you trim it.....then you ALWAYS have pieces of the darn plant floating in the water. Its really pretty when it pearls, but it is not worth the effort. I finally tossed mine because I just couldn't take it anymore. Plus mine ended up more of an algae/particle magnet anyways.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I believe my sig. says it all...


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Another good way I've found is to give it to my little oranda goldfish.

He nibbles on it every once in a while, then eventually it'll all disappear!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

lucky you dekstr, my goldfish suck it and blew it away again. making even a huge mess back then


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

I got some Riccia from a RAOK, and it was nice for a while, but now I dislike it. xD


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Gar said:


> I got some Riccia from a RAOK, and it was nice for a while, but now I dislike it. xD


Haha RAOK some riccia as a forward gesture.


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, i guess i'm the newest member.haha
man i hate this stuff!! looks great when pearling but my god the effort it takes to stop the tiny little pieces from propagating on moss and other plants is just not worth it. I'm removing in the morning before i do water change, Maybe i can suck some out with python instead of it floating every where.

What is a good substitute for this plant? I tried hc before i was using pressurized co2 and had little luck.
i use eco complete and EI dosing
with 4.2 watts per gallon

any reccomendations


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Try the HC again, I grow it with 13 wts of pc's. It loves excel.
Welcome to the IHRC!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sign me up. When I first started a planted tank I bought some off a forum member and just knew I had finally arrived. I attached it to some flat stones with hairnets and placed it on the bottom of a 55. It grew well was gorgeous ( green, thick, pearling ) and soon I had a riccia carpet. Of course trimming was a pain with all those bits floating around but I was able to scoop them out with a net. After a few months of doing this every couple of weeks it starts to lose some of its luster.When I moved to a 75 I decided not to include the riccia so it was all pitched and I started a nice lower maintenance microsword carpet. Well, about once a month I have to pull a small wad of riccia out of a java fern still. Once you have it you can't get rid of it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

this thread should not exist. riccia is awesome. end of discussion. anyone who thinks otherwise should know that the pic of it pearling in my 20Ls profile (where the whole carpet is pure white) was not photoshoped.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Count me in. I had a giant carpet of it floating at the top of both my tanks and I just got sick of the bits and pieces breaking off and swirling around in the current so, I've just starting grabbing large handfuls and throwing them away. Unfortunately, that has made things worse and now I have mini clumps trying to take over again. If it wasn't so prone to floating, I might like it better but as it is, I wish it dead. :thumbsdow


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I love it but i hate it, pain in the but to clean, but if its maintained correctly and neatly, it looks stunning


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Try the HC again, I grow it with 13 wts of pc's. It loves excel.
> Welcome to the IHRC!


yes HC is awesome with excel! grows really nice for me in average light.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh great I just started a bunch on some driftwood in my 15......


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> this thread should not exist. riccia is awesome. end of discussion. anyone who thinks otherwise should know that the pic of it pearling in my 20Ls profile (where the whole carpet is pure white) was not photoshoped.


 You will have to start your own club, sorry. Only haters and those with a strong dislike are welcome.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i dont hate riccia itself, but i hate the maintenance.
replanting sux.


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 11, 2007)

hahaha, this is such a funny thread! Carole sent me the link to it after I ranted in another thread about how much I hate riccia. 

In my book, Riccia ranks right up there with BBA. No matter what you do, it is always there, lurking, and waiting for the right moment to spring back up. I have nightmares about the stuff. If you leave even the smallest fragment, it pops back up in a week or so. I don't even like the pearling, its just too gawdy, stands out too much. 

The only thing I like about Riccia is that it melts when you squirt it with enough excel. 

Greg


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Bumping up an old thread just to say.....I hate riccia!! It's no longer tied to the rock thanks to my cories. So here I am, sitting next to my aquarium looking at a piece of rock tied with string and pieces of riccia stuck to all of my plants, filters and floating everywhere! It is so pretty, yet so frustrating.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It's ok..I'm still here for you...:icon_bigg


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Just a warning to the riccia haters, don't let mini riccia fool you. It is the same nasty UG ang HC choking, lightning fast growing weed riccia is, just a bit smaller.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

We hate all riccia, mini small medium large X large & jumbo :icon_twis


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

Several months ago I found a few tiny scraps of a then-unidentified plant floating around the surface of my tank, which I proceeded to tie to a rock. The rest, as they say, is history. Sign me up, Carole!


----------



## nmullens (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know how many hours I have spent picking ricca out of my HC over the years, but it is to bad I didn't get paid for it. Every time I was done I though, hell yah finally got rid of that devil weed. Then a week later and  it is back in full force. It took a year and a half of constantly trying to pick the stuff out and I ended up having to replace a 4 foot lawn of HC. I think it is gone now thought.

So you want to make a ricca rock like you see in the fancy picture on line. You know the one that suck you in with it looking all bubbly and sexy, not to mention ricca fall into the very easy to grow group. but with all that said,

It is not worth it, don't put the devil weed in your tank!!!!!!


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

had the same problems man. at least you got rid of it completely.in my stupid tank i sometime find it again over again, i don't know how its still keep on growing even after taking it out completely. i sometime find a thread looking very think plant, which i believe is a riccia and i guess that is what keep on growing again over again. its hard for me to get rid of it completely. i also thought it was sucking up too much nutrients and no wonder it was growing fast. getting rid of should provide more nutrients for other plants now. :bounce:



waterfaller1 said:


> I remember when I first saw this plant, I thought "wow, what a pretty bright green it is!" "I want some"
> Then I researched it, and found alot of people say they did not like it...and some that hated it.
> I thought "oh, those are the people who just don't like to fool around with their tank"
> So I got a nice patch of it from Neon Shrimp, it was beautiful! I attached it to a large rock, and it really started to grow. The kuhli loaches, shrimp, and snails, love the stuff.
> ...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hehehe...such a wonderful thread...:hihi: I love your avatar happi, that looks like my fingers, at least several times a week. I am GREAT at growing thread algae!:tongue:


----------



## Fish On (Mar 13, 2010)

I love Mine and have had it going in all my tanks for a long time


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't stand the stuff, yet always have it in my tanks. It's even worse than duckweed, b/c at least duckweed has to stay at the surface to live... Riccia can turn up anywhere! :thumbsdow

To add insult to injury, I had a big clump that grew in my 46gal. It was floating and pretty much staying out of my way, so I ignored it and let it do its thing till it grew about the size of a baseball and started getting in my way and I threw it in my QT tank.

Then I had someone want it with a bunch of other plants... but when I went to go pull it out of the QT tank, I found it had floated itself into a dark corner and actually died. I had to apologize to the person and make it up with some other plants.

So the stuff just has it in for me... seriously!


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

even if you excel the thing unless every square milimeter turns brown it will come back. only way i got rid of it was to od with peroxide..... of course i also killed all my mosses, fissedens, and most of my fish as well (habrosus cory's dont like peroxide just as much as excel). wife still rags me about that, but its gone, after 4 years of trying.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow..I feel for you guys. It hung around a little while for me, but nothing like what you are all talking about. Of course I am in the tanks with tweezers every day....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I just found a piece in a tank I never put it in. It travels by night and visits each and every tank. Help!


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Funny stuff in this thread. I could never get it to grow really, but every couple months I find a piece alive...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

sewingalot said:


> I just found a piece in a tank I never put it in. It travels by night and visits each and every tank. Help!


LOL..come on. You have never moved any plants between the two? Put your hands in it after having your hands in the one with it? It can't fly through the air or crawl on the floor.:icon_lol:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I pulled all the plants in this tank from another aquarium. But doesn't it sound more interesting with my theory? :hihi:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Just for old times sake..
Any new people want to join?


----------



## sAroock (Oct 26, 2010)

does anyone know how to propagate riccia? I need more for a full carpet cover.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

This is the wrong thread for that question....:hihi:
It's simple to propagate.
Just put teensy weensy pieces of it on things..like stones, tie it down good with fishing line or thread, and whalla...riccia EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here was my ten gal with a big swatch of it tied to a rock..one of my first planted tanks. This is how my hatred began.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

This is a partial pic of a 55 I had a few years ago. It had a 3 inch thick of riccia covering the entire bottom. It was so easy to grow and I loved the look. But eventually when I decided to try something else it wasn't so easy to remove. I was pulling it out of other plants for months. It even made the trip over to the 75 I replaced the 55 with.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That was very beautiful. The devil was an angel too.:tongue:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Add me to the club. Took me 9 months to get rid of it all after propagating a 2x2" patch. Almost as bad as duckweed, which I'm also trying to get rid of.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome:icon_twis


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

SAme experience as OP. Looks great until it gets knocked by some shrimp or fish, then its a mess everywhere. Im ditching mine. @[email protected]#@#


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I found something I hate more than riccia. Sinking riccia:










I can't get rid of it. I've spent hours pulling out piece by piece just to watch it come back with a vengeance. Help~!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I found something I hate more than riccia. Sinking riccia:
> 
> I can't get rid of it. I've spent hours pulling out piece by piece just to watch it come back with a vengeance. Help~!



I woul be all over sinking Riccia! the issue i have with the normal stuff is it wont stay down. Feel free to send some my way!!!!!!

seriously I'll buy some...

Question: does it not float at all?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nope, doesn't float. Tom Barr said in my 15 gallon journal it has to do with some way it grows and crushes something inside because it grows so fast. I absolutely hate it, keeps growing between the downoi where I can't get it all without hurting my precious plants. You can have it.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Nope, doesn't float. Tom Barr said in my 15 gallon journal it has to do with some way it grows and crushes something inside because it grows so fast. I absolutely hate it, keeps growing between the downoi where I can't get it all without hurting my precious plants. You can have it.


Would love some. I will PM you.

Do I need to attach it to anything or will is just grow like mad all on its own.?

Oh and do you know the species name?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

sewingalot said:


> I found something I hate more than riccia. Sinking riccia:
> Help~!


Welcome!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Someone want to sell me some so I can learn my lesson? *grin* There's not a lot of foreground stuff I can use for a Thai/Betta biotope, but riccia (from what I can tell) seems to qualify.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

EntoCraig said:


> Would love some. I will PM you.
> 
> Do I need to attach it to anything or will is just grow like mad all on its own.?
> 
> Oh and do you know the species name?


It's so far grown just like riccia. I hate the stuff. I've been told it will sometimes revert back to the floating kind, but I haven't had it happen yet. It would be easier to catch. Even excel doesn't kill it. 



Betta Maniac said:


> Someone want to sell me some so I can learn my lesson? *grin* There's not a lot of foreground stuff I can use for a Thai/Betta biotope, but riccia (from what I can tell) seems to qualify.


Trust me: you don't want it. It's horrid!



waterfaller1 said:


> Welcome!


Help me!:help:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I killed my ricca...I was even trying to grow it...I think mine died because I dosed excel...maybe you should try. I did a double dosing of it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't use excel anymore. I just gave away my bottle, too. The stuff is toxic to my nose. :hihi: I did try excel, h202 and even turned off the co2. Nothing killed it.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Try gasoline. That will work.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

count me in. I abhor riccia. It grows out of control and always seems to succumb to massive algae growth. Someone should have a riccia bonfire.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

sewingalot said:


> Help me!:help:


Just say NO! Keep picking and scooping! You can win. I did, haven't seen the stuff in years.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Gah!!!!! Carole, help me. Some of it is now converting to the regular old floating variety. So now it's floating, sinking, flying all over my 15 gallon.  I picked out two cups of this blasted junk and there is so much more to be plucked out. This is WORSE than any algae I've ever had.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh no...keep scooping!:icon_smil How about a 3 day lights out to weaken it!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Gah!!!!! Carole, help me. Some of it is now converting to the regular old floating variety. So now it's floating, sinking, flying all over my 15 gallon.  I picked out two cups of this blasted junk and there is so much more to be plucked out. This is WORSE than any algae I've ever had.


AH! changed my mind then. I dont want any plant with the name Riccia, sinking or not!!!

TIP:
I killed all my Riccia using Metricide + No lights for a few weeks. However the fish in that particular tank were hardy guppies and there were no other plants...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

If you can't beat it join it. Try a Riccia only scape! LOL


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> If you can't beat it join it. Try a Riccia only scape! LOL


HAHA!

I would like to tray Riccia in a sump thou as a natural filter for a non planted tank. If I can keep it confined to the sump, it would be an excellent Nitrate remove, which would inturn help keep algae to a minimal. Might be a great idea for a rift lake tank or something like that.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

EntoCraig said:


> HAHA!
> 
> I would like to tray Riccia in a sump thou as a natural filter for a non planted tank. If I can keep it confined to the sump, it would be an excellent Nitrate remove, which would inturn help keep algae to a minimal. Might be a great idea for a rift lake tank or something like that.


I think moss would be easier to manage than Riccia for that application as it doesn't break up into a million little pieces that get in everything.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Riccia is like a child that won't leave home.:tongue:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I spent over an hour picking it out this morning. I am starting to think it will never go away. Ever try to pick riccia out of downoi? Every time I snagged a downoi leaf, I was cursing like a sailor. Luckily, I'm home alone with the dogs and cats.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You can do it, have faith!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Not to derail the thread LOL, but in all my tanks that included Riccia I've always done the following to keep the Riccia 'contained'.

*Before a water change: *

1. Turn off filter and remove all rocks that have Riccia on them. I pull off all excess Riccia dip the stone in water to remove other loose Riccia pieces and then gently put back in tank.

2. I take a 1/4" wide hose and suck out any pieces I might have missed. I do this a few times complete the rest of the water change and your done. 

I've never had much of a problem if the above was done. Good luck!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

TO MUCH WORK 

Also my rainbows pick at it, removing chunks that become free floating. They are then picked at by the other fish, breaking it up into multiple pieces that end up everywhere. 

We hates it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> Not to derail the thread LOL, but in all my tanks that included Riccia I've always done the following to keep the Riccia 'contained'.
> 
> *Before a water change: *
> 
> ...


 Stop trying to convert the haters...:hihi:
Shoo ...over to this thread with you....
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/121538-i-love-riccia-club.html

I notice your club is a bit short on members.:flick:


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I might join them, but I haven't decided. I only had mine a couple of weeks.

Then again, I love Duckweed so...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

EntoCraig said:


> TO MUCH WORK
> 
> Also my rainbows pick at it, removing chunks that become free floating. They are then picked at by the other fish, breaking it up into multiple pieces that end up everywhere.
> 
> We hates it.


It's really not. Your doing a water change anyway, this is just the start of it. Still easier IMO to have lawn that you can remove rocks and put back down and still have a lawn, as opposed to uplifting HC, DHG, etc.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

waterfaller1 said:


> Stop trying to convert the haters...:hihi:
> Shoo ...over to this thread with you....
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/121538-i-love-riccia-club.html
> 
> I notice your club is a bit short on members.:flick:


LOL!!!

As I said in my thread:

*"Man/Women who can remove all riccia from tank, accomplish anything"*


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> It's really not. Your doing a water change anyway, this is just the start of it. Still easier IMO to have lawn that you can remove rocks and put back down and still have a lawn, as opposed to uplifting HC, DHG, etc.


Nothing can be done about the fish picking at it, causing to to go everywhere. And I never said i liked HC or DHG either 

My point is its more tedious then many people want to deal with.

My biggest peeve is still the fish messing it up.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> *"Man/Women or can remove all riccia from tank, accomplish anything"*


That's right...we will triumph over this green menace! Stand strong, put on your armor, and go to battle every day until you win! What worked swell for me was a brine shrimp net.roud:


----------



## pao81cha (Feb 26, 2010)

I wanted to try some riccia in a new scape. Anybody that don't want it, i'll take it off your hands.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

pao81cha said:


> I wanted to try some riccia in a new scape. Anybody that don't want it, i'll take it off your hands.


Your in the wrong thread, please go here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/121538-i-love-riccia-club.html


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> Your in the wrong thread, please go here:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/121538-i-love-riccia-club.html


I think he's in the perfect place. These are the people who would be glad to give it up..not the lovers. Will you please take a membership or I will quietly have the bouncers escort you out...:icon_excl


















:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue: LOL!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The tank is looking better already. I still have more to pitch. I am actually in the process of uprooting my UG and downoi to hunt ever nasty piece down. I had to take a break from the tweezers this afternoon. I won't do the blackout just yet because I am scared of hurting my downoi and UG.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

How can you deny your fish riccia.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> How can you deny your fish riccia.


Beautiful! So is a coral snake:biggrin:


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 21, 2009)

i hate riccia too, when i bought some UG, it came with some riccia.. and even till now 1 mth after planting, i still have to remove them once in a while since they grow so much faster than my UG!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

waterfaller1 said:


> Beautiful! So is a coral snake:biggrin:


By the way that Kuhli in the pic is about 6 years old. Must be the Riccia!


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

I really would like to try riccia in my 10 gallon,but not in my 120.That would be headache to rid of in a large tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> I really would like to try riccia in my 10 gallon,but not in my 120.That would be headache to rid of in a large tank.


Go for it.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/127640-f-s-riccia-flutians.html


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Hate is such a strong word... but yeah, I'm close. Picking it out of HC which doesn't quite have an established root system is very tedious.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I hate Riccia. Got some that came in with some flame moss. I didn't realize that it was there until it started to grow. What a mess it was. Having to pry out every piece out of the moss just for it to grow back a few days later. Hate it hate it hate it.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I just found some in some moss I had ordered... I specifically asked if it was riccia free and they said yes. I AM PISSED.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Resistance is futile!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

go away


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> By the way that Kuhli in the pic is about 6 years old. Must be the Riccia!


That is funny as heck...never even noticed him. When I looked I thought it was driftwood....what a dunce..lol.
Cheap Wally world glasses!:icon_mrgr


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, I've officially joined this club. Im the kind of person that likes to make my own choices about things. I was told that I would hate duckweed but I really enjoy it. So when I had a shot at riccia I decided to try it. It really is an attractive plant but the way it breaks off and goes everywhere... I do find it annoying so got rid of it. I'm still picking out bits. Sigh


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I also enjoy duckweed in some of my tanks. Removal in others can be annoying, but much better than the [email protected] Riccia :hihi:


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

waterfaller1 said:


> That is funny as heck...never even noticed him. When I looked I thought it was driftwood....what a dunce..lol.
> Cheap Wally world glasses!:icon_mrgr


That is funny, cause when you said coral snake I thought you were referring to the Kuhli. Anyway he definitely likes his riccia so it stays.


----------



## klumsyninja (Apr 16, 2008)

whoa I remember the nightmare I once had called Riccia.. I'm a definite member of this club!

I've cursed it on random times over the years just due to the sheer memory of it's hassle.

I couldn't believe people actually liked it or WANTED it in their tanks.. bah


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I killed my ricca, I don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to all the new members!:icon_mrgr



houseofcards said:


> That is funny, cause when you said coral snake I thought you were referring to the Kuhli. Anyway he definitely likes his riccia so it stays.


 Hehehe..I am glad you love it and grow it so nice. Just think, if we all loved the same things we would be in big trouble, because there wouldn't be enough of it to go around..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so about to give up and let it win. Another 45 minutes was spent picking out little pieces I miss last week. How much longer will this go on?


----------



## razalas5 (Feb 1, 2011)

All my riccia seems to have died since I started dosing excel...the breaking apart during water changes was quite annoying, though.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I'm so about to give up and let it win. Another 45 minutes was spent picking out little pieces I miss last week. How much longer will this go on?


Oh just let it win and come on over to the other side.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/121538-i-love-riccia-club-3.html

If you can love BBA I think you'll have a place for Riccia as well.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL. I'd rather have a tank full of BBA any day of the week. This stuff is pretty but it's everywhere. I even found it growing emersed in my plant containers from where I've dump the water changes on them.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

sewingalot said:


> I'm so about to give up and let it win. Another 45 minutes was spent picking out little pieces I miss last week. How much longer will this go on?


This smiley is hysterical!:icon_mrgr Keep at it, do not let it prevail! I have confidence in you.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> By the way that Kuhli in the pic is about 6 years old. Must be the Riccia!


Why? Most of my kuhlis have had a lifespan of around a decade - and they've never seen riccia.

Heck I have three in my office tank that were adults when I bought them and are at least 11 years old. Wouldn't know it to look at them though!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Alyssa said:


> Why? Most of my kuhlis have had a lifespan of around a decade - and they've never seen riccia.


Please tell me your joking.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I love it, just let it float and make some place for your shrimp to hang.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

houseofcards said:


> Oh just let it win and come on over to the other side.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/121538-i-love-riccia-club-3.html
> 
> If you can love BBA I think you'll have a place for Riccia as well.


No!
I can get rid of BBA easily..............Riccia? By an Act of God perhaps.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

plantbrain said:


> No!
> I can get rid of BBA easily..............Riccia? By an Act of God perhaps.


Heheh..welcome! I wish you could tell me how to get rid of bba..:redface: It loves me..:icon_roll


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Alyssa said:


> Why? Most of my kuhlis have had a lifespan of around a decade - and they've never seen riccia.
> 
> Heck I have three in my office tank that were adults when I bought them and are at least 11 years old. Wouldn't know it to look at them though!


That is awesome!



150EH said:


> I love it, just let it float and make some place for your shrimp to hang.


Riccia pies!:hihi:


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> Please tell me your joking.


Ummm I'm not though ... why would joking make it better? lol

I think them living that long is kinda cool! I never really thought much about it until now


----------

